# Java API unter Eclipse?



## Guest (28. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

unter Eclipse habe ich die nötigen Schritte vorgenommen um javadoc und source-code einzubinden. Jetzt funktioniert es zwar, aber das ist nicht ganz was ich haben wollte. Im moment kann ich mit F3 auf source code kommen und wenn ich mit der Maus auf eine Klasse, Methode usw. gehe, dann kommt ein kleines Hilfefenster in dem alle möglichen Erklärungen zu dieser Klasse bzw. Methode drin stehen, dann kann ich mit F2 in das kleine Fenster springen und alles sehen. Das alles funktioniert ,auch wenn ich offline arbeite. Soweit so gut:
Nun ich wollte aber auf wirklich java api von eclipse aus zugreifen. Geht das nicht? Oder kenn ich das Tastenkürzel dafür nicht?  Ich möchte es so haben , dass , wenn ich mit der Maus zum Beispiel auf JButton gehe und auf irgendeine Taste drücke, es sich dann mein Browser (bzw. ein neues Fenster direkt im Eclipse) automatisch öffnet und mir java api zu JButton zeigt.

Is sowas möglich? Wenn ja, was muss ich dafür tun?

Zur Info: Ich habe src und ....docs/api schon eingebunden.


----------



## Wildcard (28. Mrz 2008)

> dann kommt ein kleines Hilfefenster in dem alle möglichen Erklärungen zu dieser Klasse bzw. Methode drin stehen


Genau das ist doch die API  ???:L


----------



## ARadauer (28. Mrz 2008)

man merkt, dass freitag ist....


----------



## Guest (28. Mrz 2008)

Hallo nochmal,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten. 

Also ich möchte genau das hier haben :  http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/javax/swing/JButton.html

Aber das kleine Hilfe Fenster zu JButton, sieht so aus:

javax.swing.JButton
An implementation of a "push" button. 
Buttons can be configured, and to some degree controlled, by Actions. Using an Action with a button has many benefits beyond directly configuring a button. Refer to Swing Components Supporting Action for more details, and you can find more information in How to Use Actions, a section in The Java Tutorial. 
See How to Use Buttons, Check Boxes, and Radio Buttons in The Java Tutorial for information and examples of using buttons. 
Warning: Swing is not thread safe. For more information see Swing's Threading Policy. 
Warning: Serialized objects of this class will not be compatible with future Swing releases. The current serialization support is appropriate for short term storage or RMI between applications running the same version of Swing. As of 1.4, support for long term storage of all JavaBeansTM has been added to the java.beans package. Please see java.beans.XMLEncoder. 
Author: 
Jeff Dinkins 
@beaninfo 
attribute: isContainer false description: An implementation of a \"push\" button. 
@version 
1.100 08/08/06



Und ich man kann nicht ganz oben auf javax.swing.JButton klicken, so dass es sich die von mir gewünschte Seite in einem neuen Eclipse-Fenster oder in einem Browser öffnet.


----------

